

Functional Programming is harder than Object Oriented Programming - johnbender
http://nickelcode.com/2008/12/12/functional-programming-is-harder-than-object-oriented-programming/
Article details why OOP languages have been so popular over the years while FP languages have remained relatively unpopular.
======
SwellJoe
This is...umm...wholly opinion without evidence.

The argument being made is basically: "OOP is easy because it is easy".

I happen to find many aspects of OOP quite unintuitive for almost every class
of problem I've ever tackled, beyond the classic academic examples (colors,
animals, elevators, etc.). I'm almost always more focused on what my program
is "doing" (functions) rather than what my program is "being" (objects).

So, because the author provided no evidence beyond his opinion, I'm going to
effectively refute the premise with this devastating blow:

Object Oriented Programming is harder than Functional Programming.

~~~
blasdel
He's _begging the question_ , in the original sense.

------
blasdel
_I was mouthing off in #erlang last night about OOP_

There's your first problem. There's a great quote: "Q: Is Erlang Object-
Oriented? A: No, of course not!"
<http://www.sics.se/~joe/bluetail/vol1/v1_oo.html>

Your second problem, embodied in the superficial dismissal you made of the
first comment on your post, is that you understand neither OO nor FP. You
really need to read Cardelli and Wadler before bloviating further on this
topic.

You third problem is that you're submitting your own blog post. Noone is a
good judge of their own work -- If it was really worthy of consideration,
someone else would submit it independently.

------
cchooper
FP is actually more widespread than OOP, so much so that we don't even notice
it (or call it FP) any more. If a language has functions, then it is somewhat
functional.

